# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2011



## PedroAfonso (1 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Mai 2011 às 01:23)

Bom dia segue as primeiras analises do tempo nos arquipélagos do Açores e da Madeira











Amanhã deverá chover principalmente nas zonas a norte, contudo de forma fraca.

06h às 12h


----------



## jonhfx (1 Mai 2011 às 10:33)

Bom dia.
Noite de autentico "Inverno", chuva,vento e frio.
Temperaturas: 
Mínima- 9,7 ºc
Máxima e actual-13,2ºc

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0:00- 14 mm
Vento: 16km/h rajada 37,5 km/h de NO

Pressão atmosférica: 1002,5 hPa com tendência de subida


----------



## ijv (1 Mai 2011 às 13:03)

Bom dia,
Por aqui uma noite com pouca chuva
8.1mm
Temp minima 7.6ºc
temp actual 11.2


----------



## ijv (2 Mai 2011 às 13:31)

Não era partir do dia 1 de Maio que o IM ia começar da dizer o tempo da madeira em varias partes e não só o Funchal?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

Dia de céu com periodos de muito nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 14,6ºC
Tmax - 20,9ºC


----------



## rober (4 Mai 2011 às 19:41)

Olá, amigos da Macaronesia.
Neve na La Palma e Tenerife (foto do 2 de maio)
A ultima vez que nevo em maio foi em: 1993!


----------



## Hazores (8 Mai 2011 às 13:37)

um agravamento do estado do tempo é esperado para amanhã, a partir já da madrugada, para os grupos central e ocidental.
o IM lançou um alerta amarelo para a precipitação, aguaceiros que pontualmente poderão ser fortes.

fica aqui a previsão do IM

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros que poderão ser FORTES.
Vento leste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 4 metros passando a nordeste.
Temperaturas previstas para Santa Cruz das Flores:
Mínima 13ºC
Máxima 17ºC
Água do mar 16ºC

GRUPO CENTRAL
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros que poderão ser FORTES.
Vento sueste moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h) com rajadas até 50km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar cavado.
Ondas noroeste de 4 metros passando a nordeste.
Temperaturas previstas para a Horta:
Mínima 13ºC
Máxima 17ºC
Água do mar 16ºC
Temperaturas previstas para Angra do Heroísmo:
Mínima 13ºC
Máxima 17ºC
Água do mar 16ºC


----------



## Knyght (8 Mai 2011 às 21:17)

rober disse:


> Olá, amigos da Macaronesia.
> Neve na La Palma e Tenerife (foto do 2 de maio)
> A ultima vez que nevo em maio foi em: 1993!



Olá amigo rober
A que cota foi essa neve? Aqui esfriou e caiu algum granizo nos pontos mais altos mas neve neve não caio


----------



## rober (9 Mai 2011 às 18:59)

Knyght disse:


> Olá amigo rober
> A que cota foi essa neve? Aqui esfriou e caiu algum granizo nos pontos mais altos mas neve neve não caio



A partir de 1850m. Fué uma nevada débil.
A foto é do 1 do maio!. No 2 maio.


----------



## Hazores (10 Mai 2011 às 00:28)

boa noite,

hoje um por todo o arquipélago o tempo foi todo igual, chuva, chuva e mais chuva, fraca mas constante


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

rober disse:


> A partir de 1850m. Fué uma nevada débil.
> A foto é do 1 do maio!. No 2 maio.



Isso é o nosso topo mas pelos vistos tem altitudes superiores.

Por aqui segue-se com sol e bom tempo um AM


----------



## Knyght (12 Mai 2011 às 10:44)

Vem de Sudeste uma célula carregada de descargas atmosféricas









Prevê-se precipitação fraca a moderada para o fim da tarde e noite.

16h-19h





Recomenda-se *Estar Atentos*


----------



## jonhfx (12 Mai 2011 às 11:11)

Bom dia.
Posso confirmar uma forte trovoada sobre o mar em frente à Calheta.


----------



## figueira (12 Mai 2011 às 11:26)

Boa tarde pelo funchal esta a cair umas pingas de chuva grossas e ruido da trovoada ao longe que as portas ate estrumecem.  ja agora isto e para piorar o e uma coisa pasageira


----------



## Knyght (12 Mai 2011 às 11:31)

figueira disse:


> Boa tarde pelo funchal esta a cair umas pingas de chuva grossas e ruido da trovoada ao longe que as portas ate estrumecem.  ja agora isto e para piorar o e uma coisa pasageira



A célula está a chegar... Passando por Este.


----------



## tripado (12 Mai 2011 às 11:31)

Em Santo Antonio chuva e trovoada.


----------



## figueira (12 Mai 2011 às 11:41)

aguaceiro forte neste momento na baixa do funchal


----------



## ijv (12 Mai 2011 às 11:47)

por aqui na ribeira brava apenas se ouve trovoada por agora. Isto esta a ficar escuro penso que vai chover


----------



## ijv (12 Mai 2011 às 12:17)

Por aqui na Zona do parque empresarial da Ribeira Brava ja chove.




PS: Hoje de Manha qunado entrei aqui no meteopt, ia falar que, sempre que nao chove a seccção aqui do forum meteopt  Seguimento Açores e Madeira quase ninguém vem ca postar mal começa uma chuvinha é logo toda a gente aqui em força.


----------



## jonhfx (12 Mai 2011 às 12:53)

Entramos em alerta amarelo:


----------



## icewoman (12 Mai 2011 às 13:30)

boa tarde,

alguém pode informar-me se a tendencia é piorar? especialmente nas trovoadas e chuva?


desde ja agradeço..pois fui ao hirlam e sinceramente não previa para hoje esta situação..


----------



## alex vieria (12 Mai 2011 às 13:31)

Boa tarde, actualmente o céu está muito encoberto, visualizou no largo da Madeira um franja amarela de poeira do Sahara pelo lado SE da ilha, deve estar a uns 50km de distância. 

Temperatura actual 18,9ºC
Hr: 96%
Precipitação acumulada desde ás 00h: 6,9 mm

Eram ás 11:16 quando deu-se inicio as trovoadas, a actividade eléctrica foi muito intensa até 12:10, ouvi pelo menos mais de 50 trovoadas, das quais um dúzia foram muito perto do litoral sul da ilha, as nuvens são altas portanto pouco desenvolvidas, o vento é calmo de vez em quando deu uma rajada do que outra mais não ultrapassou os 25hm/h.


----------



## alex vieria (12 Mai 2011 às 13:36)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> alguém pode informar-me se a tendencia é piorar? especialmente nas trovoadas e chuva?
> 
> ...



Penso que não vai piorar, poderá cair alguns aguaceiros, mas não serão de relevante, ontem visualizei alguns sites que previam uns 5mm de chuva com uma probabilidade de 90%, portanto este evento estava dentro do previsto até agora, para a tarde o céu se vai manter em coberto a muito nublado, mas com a chegada do final da tarde-noite melhora, portanto a tendência é de melhoria.


----------



## Knyght (12 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

Só para informar que as 12:18h foi saí-o o aviso do IM sobre a possibilidade de aguaceiros podendo ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada das 1200h de Hoje às 11:59h de Amanhã

Primeira entrada do evento saí-o às 10:44h no meteopt.com , ninguém nós bate


----------



## alex vieria (12 Mai 2011 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, actualmente o ceú mantem-se encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos mas são dispersos, na última meia hora ouvi 5 trovões dos quais 2 foram relativamente perto onde me encontro.

Temperatura actual: 20,4ºC
Hr:87%
precipitação acumulada: 7,3mm

Amanha haverá um ligeiro agravamento do tempo, com aguaceiros fracos e moderados mas serão dispersos, amanha e fim de semana haverá condiçoes favoraveis a trovoadas, mas no fim de semana ainda estou aguardar confirmação no próximo run para confirmação certa de ditas condições.


----------



## alex vieria (12 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Nos últimos 5 minutos deu 4 -5 trovões, o céu continua muito nublado, perto das 17h houve uma aberta mais foi de pouca dura, o tempo anda muito abafado aqui na ilha, a temperatura máx foi de 21,9ºC, mas não sei descrever a sensação térmica é ao mesmo tempo húmido mas também como seco, dá essa sensação de leste. Como dizem os espanhóis "calimas".

Actualmente está:

Temperatura: 21,4ºC
Hr: 80%
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: 7,5mm

E trovões a ouvir-se neste preciso momento…

Já não chove desde as 15:30.


----------



## figueira (13 Mai 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia nas proximos momentos vamos ter algumas trovoadas bem perto da ilha forte atividade.


----------



## figueira (13 Mai 2011 às 09:09)

como estava a dizer a poco segundo o mapa Aemet ja estamos com eles mesmo pertinhos de nos grandes raios que esto haver vo ver se consigo tirar fotos para depois reportar embora seja deficel porque esta chover com alguma entensidade


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 09:13)

Neste momento forte actividade eléctrica aqui na ilha, a dado cada trovão que mesmo de não sair da cama... pelo menos já ouvi dois dúzias, a maioria perto onde me encontro.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 09:16)

figueira disse:


> como estava a dizer a poco segundo o mapa Aemet ja estamos com eles mesmo pertinhos de nos grandes raios que esto haver vo ver se consigo tirar fotos para depois reportar embora seja deficel porque esta chover com alguma entensidade



Confirmou com a intensidade moderada que cai a chuva neste preciso momento. Dá para ouvir ecos de trovões que caem a centenas de km da ilha, devido ao barulho abafado, mas depois existe outros trovões muito perto, isto esta ficar um belo recital de trovões.


----------



## figueira (13 Mai 2011 às 09:21)

Pois e verdade nos proximos momentos penso que vamos apanhar eles sobre a ilha como esto a ver a celula que tras esta actividade toda pasara muito perto de nos se nao for mesmo por cima so acompanhado ela para ver melhor


----------



## figueira (13 Mai 2011 às 09:24)

[esto a tentar tirar fotos da trovoada mas nao consigo devido a chuva que esta a cair


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mai 2011 às 09:28)

Boas caros colegas.
Confirmo, por estes lados também temos chuva, muitas trovoadas e raios á mistura.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 09:31)

A célula se esta desenvolvendo mesmo encima de nós, mas parece que já se vai descolar a norte, existe outra actividade de nuvens muito intensa ao largo do Porto Santo, nas próximas horas teremos células a se formar ao largo da ilha, portanto temos as condições reunidas para dito desenvolvimento, os aguaceiros moderados estarão presente até o final da manhã talvez inicio da tarde, haverá alguns picos de chuva forte mas dispersos, já para a tarde penso que haverá ligeiras melhorias com aguaceiros para mais fracos, com um jeitinho o sol vai espreitar. 

Temperatura actual: 19,4ºC
HR: 95%
precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: 4,6mm


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2011 às 09:42)




----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 09:42)

O ceú está encoberto, mas por este lados está mais calmo enquanto a trovões e chuva, pelo lado SW  vejo um franja de nuvens mais carregadas, as nuvens são altas, devido que o nevoeiro está mesmo acima de 1700 mts ou mais de alt.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 09:54)

Acabou de dar um trovão muito próximo a precipitação é fraca já tenho acumulado de momento 5,9mm


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 10:00)

Notícia de hoje de manha no DN da Madeira on-line, pelas 08h caiu granizo na freguesia do campanário bem perto de mim…

Granizo do tamanho de berlindes cai em Campanário


O fenómeno pode estar associado à forte trovoada e à massa de ar quente em contacto com uma massa de ar frio

Granizo do tamanho de bolas de berlindes caiu esta manhã sobre a freguesia de Campanário. O fenómeno poderá estar relacionado com a forte trovoada que se está abater sobre a localidade.

Gilberto Andrade, um morador daquela zona do concelho da Ribeira Brava confidenciou à poucos instantes atrás, que "algumas pedras foram do tamanho de um polegar". A área mais afectada, segundo este residente, aconteceu precisamente no sítio da Adega. Para já o ribeira-bravense não tem conhecimento de estragos ou danos materiais.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 10:04)

Se intensifica de novo os trovões cada vez mais perto, já ouvi nos últimos 5 minutos uns 8.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 10:09)

Acabou de dar um muito forte..... tremeu o vidro da janela, a chuva se intensifica neste preciso momento depois desse trovão, agora a precipitação é moderada...


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 10:16)

É pelo SW e W que o vento se intensifica, já existe rajadas, a chuva por vezes é forte neste preciso momento, parece que cai granizo devido ao barulho que provém do quintal, vou confirmar!!!


----------



## jonhfx (13 Mai 2011 às 10:16)

alex vieria disse:


> Notícia de hoje de manha no DN da Madeira on-line, pelas 08h caiu granizo na freguesia do campanário bem perto de mim…
> 
> Granizo do tamanho de berlindes cai em Campanário(...)
> ​


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 10:27)

Caiu algum granizo mais pouco solidificado... a chuva abrandou um pouco agora é moderada... vi raios pelo lado W onde se encontra a célula.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2011 às 10:42)

Impressionante a analise do dia de hoje:















Trovoada e precipitação deverão enfraquecer para a tarde contudo boas abertas será dificel pois há muita condensação no ar:


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 10:53)

Já abrandou a chuva agora é chuviscos, a ribeira vem com uma grande enchente alastrando pedras e detritos, acumulei até agora desde às 00h 17,2mm, na última meia hora a precipitação foi de quase 9mm.

Temp. actual 18,9ºC

Penso que a luta do ar quente e o frio, quem está ganhar a guerra é o ar frio, porque só a pouco registei a minima de hoje a noite foi mesmo tropical.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2011 às 11:09)

Já não visualizou por agora nenhuma formação de novas células, penso que o pior já passou, a tendência e de melhoria gradual.

última actualizaçao da minha estação em precipitação desde ás 00h, 22,3mm, portanto esta última hora choveu 13,9mm.


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mai 2011 às 11:26)

Encontrei este video no youtube de um grande trovão no passado dia 30-04-2011. Sei que já tem algum tempo, mas mesmo assim não deixa de ser interessante.


----------



## figueira (13 Mai 2011 às 11:38)

amigos as 12 horas temos uma actividade de trovoada sobre a ilha segundo os dados do AEMT sobre a ilha toda


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mai 2011 às 11:52)

Deixo-vos este video que eu próprio gravei hoje.
Não é nada de especial...


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2011 às 12:03)

alex vieria disse:


> Penso que a luta do ar quente e o frio, quem está ganhar a guerra é o ar frio, porque só a pouco registei a minima de hoje a noite foi mesmo tropical.


A circulação continua de Sudeste para Noroeste por isso creio que a guerra foi ganha pela frente quente, a queda da temperatura creio que deu-se a queda do granizo talvez o ultimo folgo da frente fria 






Já expliquei que em privado que a legenda desta imagem é a vermelho a ultima hora e graduadamente as ultimas horas por isso as descargas atmosféricas acabaram.

Deixo então agora os gráficos da estação do fórum madeira que retrata bem o evento.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2011 às 12:07)

Bons vídeos Sunderlandz


----------



## jonhfx (13 Mai 2011 às 12:09)

Parece que já acabou por hoje:





Mesmo a tempo das primeiras classificativas do rali da Calheta que se realizam ao fim da tarde


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2011 às 13:45)

Bons vídeos pessoal! 

------------------

Precipitação acumulada no arquipélago entre as 9h e as 10h UTC:








Com zoom:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

Dia com periodos de muito nublado, mas também com boas abertas aqui na costa sul da Ilha, sem precipitação a registar aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

Tempo instavel com muito calor mas com previsões a apontar para aguaceiros, veremos quem vence


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

Boa noite!

Por cá os ultimos dias tem sido sempre iguais e monotonos! 

Céu muito nublado alterando com abertas. Sem chuva aqui na costa sul da ilha.


----------



## icewoman (23 Mai 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

alguém pode confirmar-me se para dia 25/26 proximo, teremos uma situação identica á da semana anterior ( relativamente ás descargas eletricas) que se fizeram sentir na ilha? pelo menos com tanta intensidade?


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Mai 2011 às 11:24)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> alguém pode confirmar-me se para dia 25/26 proximo, teremos uma situação identica á da semana anterior ( relativamente ás descargas eletricas) que se fizeram sentir na ilha? pelo menos com tanta intensidade?



Bom dia 
Deixo-lhe alguns links para você poder observar:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Portugal/Funchal.htm
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam
http://www.eurometeo.com/english/meteosat/jump_EUMET:MPE-0
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1
http://www.imapweather.com/

O que você pode fazer é acompanhar o evoluir da situação, até porque certezas ninguém as tem!

cumps


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 11:49)

A ilha da Madeira está sobre a linha -20. tem de ser positivo, na +10 que se situa a entre África e a Madeira deverá haver descargas elétricas sim


----------



## icewoman (23 Mai 2011 às 11:58)

agradeço a ambos a resposta ...mas quando faço estas questões é porque a minha capacidade de analise aos sites que o sunderland enviou ,é muito fraca..pelo menos em relação á trovoada é...só consigo analisar no proprio ou na vespera do dia..


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 12:04)

Trovoada ainda é mais dificel prever que a precipitação...


----------



## icewoman (23 Mai 2011 às 12:24)

já agora ..não querendo ser incoviniente quais são os valores de cape e li que mostram/prevêm trovodas?


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 12:36)

Pesquisa no fórum o Vince tem um excelente tópico sobre isso 

Eu uso o Soaring Index


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 15:50)

*Aeroporto do Funchal encerrado devido a ventos fortes*


> O Aeroporto Internacional do Funchal está encerrado ao tráfego aéreo desde as 10:30 de hoje devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir na região, informaram as autoridades aeroportuárias.
> 
> Os voos com destino ao Funchal estão a divergir para Porto Santo e Tenerife.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayco (23 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

Oi tudo, gostaria de fazer uma pergunta para foreros Madeira, quantos dias existem na ilha com trovoadas em um ano?


----------



## Hazores (23 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

pelos Açores a "pasmaceira" de custome a nível meteorológio, céu nublado com períodos de boas abertas, vento calmo e uma temperatura agradável.
o que vai valendo é uns pôr de sol espetacualares que se tem visto.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

Aqui em São Miguel, tempo igual ao da ilha Terceira. Sem nada a dizer. Nuvens, e abertas.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2011 às 09:02)

Rayco disse:


> Oi tudo, gostaria de fazer uma pergunta para foreros Madeira, quantos dias existem na ilha com trovoadas em um ano?



Não tenho muita informação sobre esse assunto, a única coisa que consegui encontrar foi desta tabela:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...-trovoadas-em-portugal-3347-2.html#post142737

Supostamente normais 1961-90, Funchal teria 9 dias de trovoada por ano, Porto Santo 6 dias.


----------



## Rayco (24 Mai 2011 às 09:22)

Vince disse:


> Não tenho muita informação sobre esse assunto, a única coisa que consegui encontrar foi desta tabela:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...-trovoadas-em-portugal-3347-2.html#post142737
> 
> Supostamente normais 1961-90, Funchal teria 9 dias de trovoada por ano, Porto Santo 6 dias.




Thank you.


----------



## icewoman (24 Mai 2011 às 20:33)

boa tarde,

algúem já reparou nos valores da cape/LI para o Funchal no GFS?


----------



## Knyght (24 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> algúem já reparou nos valores da cape/LI para o Funchal no GFS?



Calma!!! para quando?...


----------



## icewoman (24 Mai 2011 às 20:48)

Qui 26/05 03H 11  11*  0.2 1274 -6.7 *


----------



## icewoman (24 Mai 2011 às 20:50)

Qui 26/05 06H 11  9  0.2 1244 -6.5 

Qui 26/05 09H 11  9  0.1 1083 -5.7 

Qui 26/05 12H 14  12  0.2 919 -5.1


----------



## Knyght (24 Mai 2011 às 20:56)

Está previsto chuva e possibilidade de trovoada sim.
Mas não parece ser nada de alarmante!!!


----------



## icewoman (24 Mai 2011 às 21:06)

pois....andei a investigar ( tentei) os valores de cape/ li e estes valores já são umpuco fora do normal ( ou seja valores habituais)? estou errada?


pelo menos onde li estava mencionando que acima de 1000 e com valores para cima de 5 ( cape/li) já impoêm respeito..( atenção estou a comecar agora nestas coisas da meteorologia).


----------



## Hazores (25 Mai 2011 às 09:28)

Bom Dia!

hoje pela ilha Terceira o dia amanheceu sem uma nuvem no céu. 

todas as ilhas deverão hoje apresentar-se com boas abertas, com a excepção do grupo oriental, onde o céu poderá apresentar-se por vezes nublado, podendo ocorrer aguceiros fracos.

à que alertar para os UV que hoje em Angra apresentam um indice de 9 (ou seja níveis muito elevados) de radiação ultra violeta.


----------



## ijv (25 Mai 2011 às 14:39)

AS trovoadas previstas era para hoje ou para amanha?


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

ijv disse:


> AS trovoadas previstas era para hoje ou para amanha?



Na minha opinião, as trovoadas poderão começar bem perto do final do dia de hoje.


----------



## icewoman (25 Mai 2011 às 15:42)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Na minha opinião, as trovoadas poderão começar bem perto do final do dia de hoje.





irá mesmo ocorrer trovoadas, ou reune-se algumas condicões para a possibilidade de trovoada?


os valores de cape e li estão mais elevados que ontem..pelo menos no GFS.


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Mai 2011 às 15:46)

icewoman disse:


> irá mesmo ocorrer trovoadas, ou reune-se algumas condicões para a possibilidade de trovoada?
> 
> 
> os valores de cape e li estão mais elevados que ontem..pelo menos no GFS.



Como mostra o GFS, existe uma forte possibilidade de ocorrerem trovoadas sobre a Madeira.
Aguardemos...


----------



## icewoman (25 Mai 2011 às 15:58)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Como mostra o GFS, existe uma forte possibilidade de ocorrerem trovoadas sobre a Madeira.
> Aguardemos...




pois..em conversa com um colega meu de faculdade ele estava a dizer que o cenário seria idêntico ao da semana passada ( forte e contante trovoada).


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Mai 2011 às 09:13)

Ate o momento o que nos tivemos foi uma enorme desilusao.
Aguardemos!


----------



## tripado (26 Mai 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde, grande chuvada aqui em Santo Antonio, nada de trovoada.


----------



## icewoman (26 Mai 2011 às 14:27)

boas,


a trovoada parece que fugiu para o norte da ilha e para o porto santo...

pelo menos no GFS a situação mudou ..


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 14:31)

icewoman disse:


> boas,
> 
> 
> a trovoada parece que fugiu para o norte da ilha e para o porto santo...
> ...



O Soaring Index tinha razão


----------



## icewoman (26 Mai 2011 às 14:32)

Knyght disse:


> O Soaring Index tinha razão





Knight explica-nos melhor...(não sei analisar esse modelo).


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 15:10)

*13,1mm* em Ponto Santo das 13h às 14h.


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 16:38)

O Soaring Index apresentou possibilidade ao norte da Ilha. Tal como nos restantes dias... Eu referenciei isso quando aconselhei calma...


----------



## icewoman (26 Mai 2011 às 16:51)

Então desta vez o norte da ilha será o comtemplado com as trovoadas?


melhorias no estado do tempo , a partir de amanha ao final da tarde?


----------



## figueira (26 Mai 2011 às 16:53)

boas tardes as ribeiras do Funchal ja estão aoumentar o seu caudal.
sera que este tempo esta para piorar?


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 16:58)

figueira disse:


> boas tardes as ribeiras do Funchal ja estão aoumentar o seu caudal.
> sera que este tempo esta para piorar?



De momento e pelo satélite não temos células perigosas em aproximação, e ainda bem que o caudal da ribeira aumenta, quer dizer que estão a cumprir a sua função de encaminhar a água em segurança ao mar.


----------



## figueira (26 Mai 2011 às 17:01)

inda bem que sim embora aqualquer momento isso pode sugir alterações temos de aguardar


----------



## icewoman (26 Mai 2011 às 17:49)

figueira disse:


> inda bem que sim embora aqualquer momento isso pode sugir alterações temos de aguardar






Sinceramente não vejo nada de anormal no caudal das ribeiras....nem estão a metade..nada de que aproxime sequer...


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

Imagem onde se vê o embate de corrente de ar frio do anticiclone dos Açores contra a depressão com ar quente da Madeira


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 18:10)

A precipitação parece estar restrita ao Funchal.
Nas webcams de Machico, Porto Moniz, Calheta, Machico, São Vicente, etc, vê-se sol.

Na ilha da Madeira, praticamente só a EMA do Funchal é que tem estado a registar precipitação.

Quanto à ribeira, pela webcam vê-se que traz água barrenta que já pintou de castanho a zona envolvente do porto do Funchal.
Mas o caudal parece diminuto.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> A precipitação parece estar restrita ao Funchal.
> Nas webcams de Machico, Porto Moniz, Calheta, Machico, São Vicente, etc, vê-se sol.



E que sol esteve por estes lados! 

Pode ser que durante a noite e madrugada haja alguma surpresa, apesar das probabilidades serem muito poucas.


----------



## dannyffs (26 Mai 2011 às 22:29)

Ola a todos sou o danny e moro no Funchal sensivelmente a 190 metros de altitude na freguesia de Santa Luzia. Só queria reportar que durante toda a tarde de hoje choveu com muita intensidade nesta zona,enquanto no centro do Funchal chovia mas com muito menos intensidade. As levadas vinham cheias e devo dizer que nunca tinha visto coisa igual , execpto no 20 de Fev.


----------



## icewoman (26 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

dannyffs disse:


> Ola a todos sou o danny e moro no Funchal sensivelmente a 190 metros de altitude na freguesia de Santa Luzia. Só queria reportar que durante toda a tarde de hoje choveu com muita intensidade nesta zona,enquanto no centro do Funchal chovia mas com muito menos intensidade. As levadas vinham cheias e devo dizer que nunca tinha visto coisa igual , execpto no 20 de Fev.





ola boa noite, bem vindo 

peço desculpa mas discordo com o teu comentário...pois não tem comparação possivel , a quantidade de percipitação de hoje com a do dia 20!
o mesmo digo sobre o caudal das Ribeiras...acho exagerada essa afirmação.

desculpa : li ribeiras em vez de levadas, peço desculpa.


----------



## dannyffs (26 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

Fiz me entender mal, o que eu queria realmente dizer quera que a unica situaçao em que as levadas vinham com mais água do que hoje foi no dia 20 de Fev. Mas digo lhe que nesta zona do Funchal choveu e bem hoje.


----------



## icewoman (27 Mai 2011 às 01:03)

boa noite,


aquela mancha de percipitação , vai atingir-nos durante a noite?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2011 às 11:14)

Por cá manhã fresca com muitas nuvens e algumas abertas. Durante a noite cairam alguns aguaceiros que em geral foram fracos.


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 11:42)

Informo que o Arquipélago da Madeira encontra-se em alerta Amarelo pelo IM das 09:00h de hoje até as 04:59h da próxima Madrugada.






Atendendo ao movimento da depressão a costa norte será a mais afetada devendo ser acompanhado durante o dia.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Mai 2011 às 16:52)

Na minha opinião acho um exagero total o *Alerta amarelo*, mas isto sou eu a opinar!
Veremos as próximas horas.


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 17:35)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Na minha opinião acho um exagero total o *Alerta amarelo*, mas isto sou eu a opinar!
> Veremos as próximas horas.



Olha que não, olha que não. Vê as estações de altitude e a norte.


----------



## icewoman (27 Mai 2011 às 17:36)

Knyght disse:


> Olha que não, olha que não. Vê as estações de altitude e a norte.




Boa tarde, 

concordo com o knight...até porque hoje de madrugada choveu e bem...em Santana tem chovido imenso...

penso que haverá melhorias para o final da noite de hoje


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 19:29)

Vai rodando e tendo agora uma rota de Sudoeste.


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 21:28)

Impressionante a quantidade de água da costa norte neste momento!!!


----------



## icewoman (27 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

Knyght disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de água da costa norte neste momento!!!



Onde verificas esses dados?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2011 às 23:13)

Aqui pela Lagoa dia de aguaceiros em geral fracos. Maxima de 19,6ºC e minima de 13,2ºC

De momento 14,5ºC


----------



## Knyght (28 Mai 2011 às 10:49)

Encumeada e Santana com registos interessantes! Chuva fraca e continua deu os seus frutos que eu saiba sem provocar danos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Dia de aguaceiros em geral fracos e algumas neblinas.


----------

